# يوم أثنين البصخة – غيرة بيتك أكلتني



## aymonded (9 أبريل 2012)

[FONT=&quot]يقطع الرب جميع الشفاه الملقة واللسان المتكلم بالعظائم – مزمور 12: 3[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الملتوي القلب لا يجد خيراً والمتقلب اللسان يقع في السوء – أمثال 17: 20[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اللسان الكاذب يبغض منسحقيه والفم الملق يُعد خراباً – أمثال 26: 28[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هؤلاء هم مدمدمون متشكون سالكون بحسب شهواتهم وفمهم يتكلم بعظائم يحابون بالوجوه من أجل المنفعة – يهوذا 1: 16[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]+  قريب هو يوم الرب العظيم ...قريب هو يوم الرب، لأن الرب قد أعدَّ ذبيحة،  وقدس مدعويه... وسيكون في ذلك اليوم أني أُفتش أورشليم بسراج، وأُعاقب  الناس الذين يرفضون التحفظ، القائلين في قلوبهم: إن الرب لا ينفع ولا يضُرّ  – أنظر صفنيا 1: 2 – 12 ،14 – 2: 1، 2[/FONT]
 

[FONT=&quot]+  ذبُلت شجرة التين ... بطُلت الذبيحة والسكيب من بيت الرب إلهكم ... ادخلوا  إلى بيت الرب إلهكم، واصرخوا إلى إلهكم جداً، وقولوا: ويلٌ لي، ويلٌ لي،  لأن يوم الرب قريب – أنظر يوئيل 1: 5 – 15[/FONT]
 

[FONT=&quot]+ لا تبكوا بدموع في كنيسة الرب ... قد هلكتم هلاكاً من أجل النجاسة، وهربتم وليس من يطردكم – أنظر ميخا 2: 3 – 10 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]آه يا رب خلص، آه يا رب أنقذ – مزمور 118: 25[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]باسم الرب دعوت آه يا رب نج نفسي – مزمور 116: 4[/FONT]​



​[FONT=&quot]
يوم الأثنين من البصخة المقدسة يوم عظيم ومخيف، لأن الفأس وضعت على أصل  الشجرة، لأن الحكم قد نفذ لأن وقت فيض كأس الغضب حان، ولا أشفاق على الرياء  والمظهرية التي تخفي في باطنها سم الأصلة المُميت، فالرب الرؤوف الكثير  الرحمة أتى بنور الحق فاضحاً كل ضلال الكبرياء المستتر وراء شكل التقوى  الخارجي الذي ارتداه المنافقين بغش، لأجل مصلحتهم الشخصية، وصار الكثيرين  في زهو ظهور الأوراق الجميلة الخفيفة، مثل غصن يكتسي بالأوراق الكثيفة  والتي لا تثقله فينحني لأسفل، بل يظهر شامخاً واقفاً مثل الحربة لأنه يحمل  الأوراق الخفيفة، التي تجذب العيون وتخدعها بجمالها [FONT=&quot]الأخاذ، والتي دائماً تظهر في الطليعة  والمقدمة، ولكن عند الاقتراب منها لا يجد ولا حتى زهره واحده يُستبشر بها  لظهور ثمرة، فيصبح غصن فارغ لا معنى له عند الجوعى والذين ينتظرون أن  يشبعوا، [FONT=&quot]بل لهُ معنى فقط للناس [FONT=&quot]التي ترى أن عندها كنوز وشبع لا [FONT=&quot]ي[/FONT]وجد [FONT=&quot]ع[/FONT]ند آخر، في[FONT=&quot]أ[/FONT]توا ليُشاهدوا ما يُ[FONT=&quot]عزز وضعهم لأنهم يمدحون من هو على شاكلتهم.
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]وهكذا هي النفس الميتة المتكبرة التي تتستر بأوراق التقوى الشكلية  ولا يوجد فيها حياة، شكلها مقدس ونافع للخدمة، والكل يطالب بها في المتكآت  الأولى لأن الكل يفخمها ويعظمها لأجل شكلها المُغري للجميع والصالح للبناء، مع أن جوهرها  مملوء بكل ما هو مضاد لمشيئة الله ومجد اسمه !!! [/FONT]ولا عجب في طلبها  من الجميع، لأن الكل يُحب من هو عظيم في الشكل، لأن الكل ينظر لحلاوة  العينين وكرامة كل ما هو زائل، لأن كثيرون لا يطلبون مجد الرب بل مجد الذات  !!![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ليتنا  نعرف أنفسنا في هذا اليوم، لأنه يوم دينونة كبرياء القلب الخفي، لأنه قد  يكون هو يوم القطع العظيم والرفض والانطراح بعيداً عن الله: [ حينئذ يصرخون  إلى الرب فلا يجيبهم، بل يصرف وجهه عنهم في ذلك الوقت ] (أنظر ميخا 3:  1 – 4)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]فيا  إخوتي انتبهوا جيداً جداً، لأن كل ما كُتب كُتب من أجل تعليمنا وإنذارنا  نحن الذين انتهت إلينا أواخر الدهور، الرب - برنا الحقيقي - أتى ليُخلص لا  ليُهلك أحد، فليتنا لا نجعل أيام خلاصنا هي عينها تكون أيام دينونة لنا،  بكبرياء قلبنا المستتر في شكل خارجي مملوء من أوراق التين العريضة الضخمة  والجميلة للغاية، هذه التي تجلب في النهاية مقاومة الله لنا [ يقاوم الله  المستكبرين وأما المتواضعون فيعطيهم نعمة ] (يعقوب 4: 6).[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ولا  يقل أحد إني عرفت الرب، وهو متكبر ومنتفخ ويظن أنه شيئاً، لأنه من الجائز  أنه يخدع الناس وينال كرامة منهم أعظم، فيسرق مجد الله لحسابه الخاص وينال  مديحاً يفوق مديح الله الحي، والناس تظن أنها تمدح الله فيه، وبكونهم لا  يبصرون مجد الله ويعرفونه، ولم يناولوا روح إفراز وتمييز الأرواح، فبسهولة  يُخدعون في هؤلاء الذين نَصَّبوا أنفسهم على كراسي مجد الخدمة، التي لم تكن  في أساسها تحمل أي مجد، بل هي صليب وكأس مرار في موت الذات وبذل النفس  بالمحبة والموت مع المسيح الرب بعار الصليب، لأن - للأسف الشديد - الخدمة اليوم وحياة التقوى  أصبحت مشوهه عند كثرة وجمهرة كبيرة عريضة من الناس، إذ أنها تخلو من الصليب،  وتميل نحو الراحة وتطييب النفس بعطور المدح الكاذب والمتكآت الأولى وموضع  الصدارة، هذه التي صارت ضربة هذا الجيل كله، هذه التي يعشقها الناس لأنهم يريدون من  يعبدونه كما كان قديماً حينما طالب شعب إسرائيل أن يُنصَّب صموئيل النبي  ملكاً عليهم مثل الأمم ويكونون تحت ناموس[FONT=&quot]ه، رافضين الله أن يكون ملكهم الخاص، فاستحقوا شاول الذي أخذ  منهم عبيد وإماء، فأزلهم وكدرهم، وأبعدهم في النهاية عن الله الحي، وعرضهم  للهزيمة والموت ليكتنفهم العار، ويُسجل التاريخ أن هناك شعب ترك إلهه الحي  وفضل أن يكون لهم ملك آخر عليهم !!![/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]اليوم  هو يوم الفحص العظيم الذي ينبغي أن نجتازه أمام رب المجد الذي أتى  ليُخلصنا ويعطينا حياة، اليوم هو يوم دينونة الكبرياء و[FONT=&quot]الإطاحة به ب[FONT=&quot]عيداً[/FONT]، اليوم هو يوم الوقوف  الجاد أمام الرب الذي يحمل السوط وطرد الباعة من هيكل الله، الموضع  المقدس، موضع الصلاة. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فالهيكل نحن، والباعة هما الطمع وحب المال وشهوة تعظيم النفس وحب المتكأ الأول، والرغبة في الرئاسة [FONT=&quot]الدين[FONT=&quot]ية[/FONT]!!!
 كل شيء سيبدو لنا رائع فينا، وأشكال المتاجرة دائماً ما تتلون بشكل  القداسة وطهارة النفس، وألف مليون حجة تخرج من الأفكار الذي ملك عليها ظلال  الموت، ولكن هيهات أن تخدع أو تُخفى أمام فاحص الكلى والقلوب، والذي يعرف  بواطن الأمور على حقيقتها، لأن السوط لابد من أن يُطال كل البائعين وسيتم  قلب موائد الصيارفة، فليتنا نأتي للرب في هذا اليوم وفي هذه الساعة معترفين  بما فينا من خلل ونصرخ إليه، يا ابن داود أرحمني:[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]+ آه يا رب خلص، آه يا رب أنقذ – مزمور 118: 25[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]+ باسم الرب دعوت، آه يا رب نج نفسي – مزمور 116: 4[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]يا  إخوتي الرب وديع ومتواضع القلب، يعرفه الودعاء فيفرحون، يأتي إليه  المتضعين بانكسار قلوبهم فيُقبلون، لذلك لا يوجد طريق آخر للوصول إليه إلا  بتواضع القلب، وانسحاق النفس[FONT=&quot].
أرأيتم كيف وهو ملك لم يدخل أورشليم إلا على  جحش ابن آتان في تواضع عظيم، فأن لم نتواضع لن نصل إليه، وأن لم نتواضع لن  نستطيع أن نستقبله ملك أورشليم، وستظل نفوسنا خربه يأكلها غرباء ولا يتركون  فيها غالي أو ثمين، لأن الويل كل الويل لبيت سيدُه ليس فيه، والويل  للمملكة التي تركها ملكها، لأنه سيأتيها من يخربها وينهب كل غالي فيها  ونفيث، يأكل ويشرب ويذبح و[FONT=&quot]ي[/FONT]هلك كل من فيها، فلا يبقى سوى خراب وتصير أرضاً  موحشة تسكنها الوحوش وآكلي الجيفة !!![/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]اليوم  الأثنين من البصخة المقدسة، يوم غيرة بيت الله التي ينبغي أن تأكلنا،  وبيته نحن، فهذا هو يومنا الحقيقي يا إخوتي والتي بدونه لن نقطع رحلة  العبور مع شخص ربنا يسوع لنصل لصليبه المُحيي، ونبلُغ قيامته ونتذوق فرحها  الحلو، فنحيا بقوة الخلاص ونُسرّ بعمل الله ونقول هلليلويا مع خورس  الملائكة والقديسين هاتفين: [ أين شوكتك يا موت أين غلبتك يا هاوية –  بالموت داس الموت والذين في القبور أنعم عليهم بالحياة الأبدية ]

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]لأن  كيف نُنشد هذا النشيد المفرح للنفس جداً، ونحن في[FONT=&quot] أرضٌ غريبة، أرض الموت وقلبنا فيه غرباء، ولا زلنا نظن أنفسنا أننا  أصحاب النعمة والقامات العالية، مملوئين من كل تقوى، ونظن أننا أغنياء ولا  حاجة لنا بعد لشيء، لأننا قديسين وبلا لوم، شاكرين الله أننا نفعل ما  يُرضيه في الخدمة، وصار الناس تُكرمنا لأننا نعلن مجده العظيم، مع أن ما في  باطننا عكس ما هو ظاهر في خارجنا !!! إذ نحن قبور مُبيَّضة من الخارج ومن  الداخل مملوءة عظاماً نخرة، وأصل داء الحية في داخلنا وهو الكبرياء !!! 

[/FONT][/FONT]   [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]+ تقول إني أنا غني وقد استغنيت ولا حاجة لي إلى شيء ولست تعلم أنك أنت  الشقي والبائس وفقير وأعمى وعُريان، أُشير عليك أن تشتري مني ذهباً مصفى  بالنار لكي تستغني وثياباً بيضاً لكي تلبس فلا يظهر خزي عُريتك وكحل عينيك  بكحل لكي تبصر[FONT=&quot] [/FONT](رؤي[FONT=&quot]ا[/FONT] 3: 17 و18)[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]فلنرهب  يا إخوة لعنة التينة التي يبُست لخلوها من الثمر، ولنُقرَّب ثمار توبة  لائقة للمسيح الرب الواهب لنا عظيم الرحمة، فلقد بلغنا أيام عظيمة مقدسة،  هي أيام فصحنا الحقيقي، ووصلنا لآلام خلاصنا الشافية، فيا أبناء البيعة  المقدسة، فلنخرج خارج كبرياء نفوسنا الخفي، نخرج للقائه بتواضع، ونستقبله  جميعاً بشوق شديد، ونستيقظ بتنبُه، ونغسل في آلامه المُحييه إثم نفوسنا،  ونُبيض أدناسنا في تواضعه، ولنكن أطهاراً مُقدسين استعداداً ليوم القيامة  العظيم، لنستطيع بحلاوة أن نكمل رحلة بصختنا المقدسة، ونهتف له قائلين  بتواضع: [ لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلى الأبد آمين، عمانوئيل إلهنا  وملكنا ] [/FONT]​


----------



## aymonded (29 أبريل 2013)

هبنا يا رب أن نغير غيرة مقدسة على هيكل جسدنا الخاص 
الذي يخص شخصك القدوس الحي
​


----------



## bent el noor (29 أبريل 2013)

فلنرهب يا إخوة لعنة التينة التي يبُست لخلوها من الثمر، ولنُقرَّب ثمار توبة لائقة للمسيح الرب الواهب لنا عظيم الرحمة، فلقد بلغنا أيام عظيمة مقدسة، هي أيام فصحنا الحقيقي، ووصلنا لآلام خلاصنا الشافية، فيا أبناء البيعة المقدسة، فلنخرج خارج كبرياء نفوسنا الخفي، نخرج للقائه بتواضع، ونستقبله جميعاً بشوق شديد، ونستيقظ بتنبُه، ونغسل في آلامه المُحييه إثم نفوسنا، ونُبيض أدناسنا في تواضعه، ولنكن أطهاراً مُقدسين استعداداً ليوم القيامة العظيم، لنستطيع بحلاوة أن نكمل رحلة بصختنا المقدسة، ونهتف له قائلين بتواضع: [ لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلى الأبد آمين، عمانوئيل إلهنا وملكنا ] 



رائع
كل سنه وانتم بالف خير


----------



## bent el noor (29 أبريل 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هبنا يا رب أن نغير غيرة مقدسة على هيكل جسدنا الخاص
> الذي يخص شخصك القدوس الحي
> ​



امين يارب


----------



## aymonded (29 أبريل 2013)

آمين يا أختي العزيزة في كنيسة الله لنُصلي بتواضع وانسحاق قلب أمام مخلصنا القدوس الحي
لكي يهبنا قوة تطهير القلب ويخلصنا من زينة النفس الخارجية ويعطينا زينة القلب بالروح
ولتكوني في تمام قوة خلاص الله مملوءه فيه من كل نعمة حسب قصده آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (25 أبريل 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]آه يا رب خلص، آه يا رب أنقذ – مزمور 118: 25*​*
* *[FONT=&quot]باسم الرب دعوت آه يا رب نج نفسي – مزمور 116: 4[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (25 أبريل 2016)

عندما نصبح بلا ثمر
نكون مثل التينة
يارب لاتجعلنا مثل التينة واجعلنا مثل حبة الخردل


----------



## aymonded (25 أبريل 2016)

grges monir قال:


> عندما نصبح بلا ثمر
> نكون مثل التينة
> يارب لاتجعلنا مثل التينة واجعلنا مثل حبة الخردل



*آمين فآمين*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 أبريل 2016)

كل عام اقول له أتركني هذه السنه أيضاً.

وهو أمهلني كل سنوات حياتي .. ومازال يُمهل . ومازلت أطلب التمهل .!

​


----------



## Maran+atha (25 أبريل 2016)

ياربى اجعل لنا فرصة كما تكلمت فى المثل بالكتاب المقدس فى لوقا 13: 6-9
*+ وقال هذا المثل: «كانت لواحد شجرة تين مغروسة في كرمه فاتى يطلب فيها ثمرا ولم يجد.*
*+ فقال للكرام: هوذا ثلاث سنين اتي اطلب ثمرا في هذه التينة ولم اجد. اقطعها. لماذا تبطل الارض ايضا؟*
*+ فاجاب: يا سيد اتركها هذه السنة ايضا حتى انقب حولها واضع زبلا.*
*+ فان صنعت ثمرا والا ففيما بعد تقطعها».*​


----------



## aymonded (26 أبريل 2016)

*هبنا يا رب سلطان عمل نعمتك في قلوبنا واغرس كلمتك فينا واسقها
فنأتي بالثمر المرجو منا طبيعياً بعمل روحك القدوس فينا آمين
*​


----------

